# UDM vs Skoda Fabia vRS MK1 Special Edition 005



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:wave:

Well it's another Skoda from me but don't go running off, I haven't done a Fabia in a long time and relished the opportunity to work on this lovely example of a vRS Special Edition.......:car:

Graham and I had been in contact for a while now but he wanted to wait for the better weather to really get the true benefit from the detail and we agreed to meet up at the unit last week.

The car in question is Special Edition which comes with Leather Seats with the vehicle number embossed in them, in this case '005 and also is painted in Race Blue......:thumb:

Jules came along for the day and we arrived with plenty of time to set up, admire the nice weather ahead for the day and have a quick McD's breakfast with our first cup of tea for the day:



















Graham then arrived and this is how the Fabia was looking:






















































































































Not looking too bad at all but plenty of room for improvement.........

*The Detail Process*

Wheels off first so each wheel was washed with Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Wheel Schmitt then used:










Detailer Brush then used:










AS Tardis used and aggitated:



















Then onto the fronts with a rinse:










Detailing Brush used:










Microfibre with some AS Tardis for the tighter areas:










The wheel was the dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Jules then took over to apply some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:




























This was then buffed off:










This process was repeated on the other wheels.........:thumb:

While each wheel was off I paid some attention to the wheel arches, so Passenger Side Front - Before:










Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:



















AG Wheel Brush used for some smaller areas:










Rinsed:










After:










Then onto the other arches - Passenger rear Arch - Before:










After:










Driver's Front Arch - Before:



















Driver's Rear Arch - Before:










After:










For those of you that are regular readers, you may have noticed that I am using a different Pressure Washer, had to borrow this one as my Powercraft one has been sent away for repair.........

The car was washed using Karcher Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then foamed:




























While the foam dwelled, Jules and I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:























































I then decided to tackle the engine bay, so started the engine and then rinsed the engine bay:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Then rinsed:










The car was then rinsed:










Jules then washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinse Bucket:










This process was then repeated and I then rinsed the car.

Next up Jules decided to clay the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Sonus Green Detailing Clay:










Plenty of tar on the lower panels:










The car was then rinsed:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then drove the car inside and taped up using some 3M 3434 tape:










Jules was straight onto the interior working with Henry:










She also used a Microfibre Dusting Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:




























Then she moved onto working on the exahust using some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre:










She isn't a fan of the feel of wire wool:




























At this point I had marked up a test area on the Passenger Front Door:



















Nothing too major but working with the Megs Burgundy Pad and the 3M Ultrafine yielded these results:





































I then moved around the rest of the car and in some places used Menz IP to help cut through some of the deeper marks..........:buffer:

Passenger Rear Door - Before:










After:










Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:










Passenger Rear Wing Before:










After:










Tailgate - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Wing - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Door - Before:










After:










Driver's Door - Before:










After:










Some grubby areas on the door cards saw Jules use some Megs APC and a microfibre:










Jules then worked used the Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner on the interior:





































Jules then applied some 303 Aerospace to the interior:










The car was then moved back outside for a rinse down:










Megs Last Touch Applied:










Back indoors and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










We then went with the Zaino combination starting with some Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:










This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:










Some 303 Aerospace was then used in the Engine Bay:










CG Apple Freshner in the boot and the interior:










I then attended to the glass inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:



















This was followed by some Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:



















Finally Jules finsihed up with some Z16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

*Indoor*





















































































































































































*Outside*































































































































Really nice to do a smaller car for a change but also nice to be working along side Jules with nice weather to boot.........:thumb:

Would love to get one of these motor's for Jules but she just loves her little 'blue' saxo too much.........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always…….


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Good Write up, having an assistance does pay off


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work, great colour!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Another excellent write up. Where is the cheesy photo of the both of you standing next to the car?! (faces like this --->  )


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the good
lovely job,great photo detail and write up.

the bad
UGG boots,lol.just joking  great post.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great work again......

How much do you charge for such a detail???


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work guys,Does Jules help with other details?My could do with the help on my car


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Another awesome work from you both :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Very good work!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work from both of you once again :thumb:. What snowfoam do you use?


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work. :thumb:

Jules does not worry about her nails when details? They look so perfect
to be between APC and other hard cleaners. 

My girlfriend doesn't help me.. ¬¬


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si.............:thumb:

Jules can't half work wonders on exhaust fella!

I love the smell of Gliptone............

H

Ps: Some great pic's Si, a few good angle shots.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Schizophonic said:


> Good Write up, having an assistance does pay off


Sure does mate, makes it much easier working together.........:thumb:



amiller said:


> Another excellent write up. Where is the cheesy photo of the both of you standing next to the car?! (faces like this --->  )


No cheesy photo's mate, we did have one guy ask for a similar photo but it's not really my thing..........



silverback said:


> the good
> lovely job,great photo detail and write up.
> 
> the bad
> UGG boots,lol.just joking  great post.


Jules loves her Ugg boots and won't have a word said against them.........:doublesho



golf548 said:


> Great work again......
> 
> How much do you charge for such a detail???


Will PM you........:thumb:



Ross said:


> Nice work guys,Does Jules help with other details?My could do with the help on my car


You wouldn't be the first person to have asked me that mate..........



Edward101 said:


> Great work from both of you once again :thumb:. What snowfoam do you use?


Currently using I4Detailing Snow Foam mixed with some HD Surfex.........:thumb:



F. Premens said:


> Great work. :thumb:
> 
> Jules does not worry about her nails when details? They look so perfect
> to be between APC and other hard cleaners.
> ...


They are pretty toughh nails to be honest, she has never damaged one detailing as far as I know............:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si.............:thumb:
> 
> Jules can't half work wonders on exhaust fella!
> 
> ...


Gliptone does smell good and I guess that's why it get's rave reviews and she likes to think that exhausts are her speciality.........


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Show off!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work bud i like that a lot  jules does a fantastic job on the exhaust mine is a ***** to clean at times :lol:

atb

tom


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again Simon and Jules :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

another good result, similar colour coming up next weekend then! should be a good one to write up, something non Skoda!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

checked all the online stores and still cant find a jules 
can you please help us all out and let us know where we can all get one 
great work tho. :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great work as usual, looks very nice in that colour, really showcases the finish with lot of clear reflections and gloss, well done.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

God I love the Summer and the S&J detailing team 

Lovely job Si

S


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work Si and Jules! Really do love that blue :thumb:

Have to agree with Jules on the feeling of Wirewool, hate it! Also hate the feeling of the wheel schmitt! :doublesho

How do you rate the Megs glass cleaner? Does it wipe off easily or can it be streaky?


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice results mate, and fantastic write up.


----------



## Marxus (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice work, as always


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great write up.... :thumb:

I still can't manage to get foam that thick tho


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Looks almost as good as my Fabia vRS did before I traded it
Well done Baker!!
I must get some Zaino one day


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Simon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Great write up.... :thumb:
> 
> I still can't manage to get foam that thick tho


what setting is the lance on?..


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Good stuff you two :thumb:

What grade wire wool did Jules use? Mine won't come up like that


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up as always Simon:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice, as we've come to expect:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> what setting is the lance on?..


Erm.... I dunno tbh. 

I change it everytime to get it thicker, i've tried adding megs hyperwash too


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great work and those reflec shots are class! Did you use the ZFX in the Z2?
Phil


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Erm.... I dunno tbh.
> 
> I change it everytime to get it thicker, i've tried adding megs hyperwash too


Set it all the way to the minus, then it should come out nice, thick and clingy :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

sim L said:


> Set it all the way to the minus, then it should come out nice, thick and clingy :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

macca5050 said:


> Show off!


Not sure what context that was written in but thanks........



ryand said:


> another good result, similar colour coming up next weekend then! should be a good one to write up, something non Skoda!


Always nice to detail something different, or at least lines and curves......:thumb:



dazzyb said:


> checked all the online stores and still cant find a jules
> can you please help us all out and let us know where we can all get one
> great work tho. :thumb:


Sorry mate, I am pretty sure she is a one off but you never know........



sim L said:


> Great work Si and Jules! Really do love that blue :thumb:
> 
> Have to agree with Jules on the feeling of Wirewool, hate it! Also hate the feeling of the wheel schmitt! :doublesho
> 
> How do you rate the Megs glass cleaner? Does it wipe off easily or can it be streaky?


Find Megs Glass Cleaner a great product but I do think that you need good cloths otherwise your fighting a loosing battle from the outset.........



robbo51 said:


> Looks almost as good as my Fabia vRS did before I traded it
> Well done Baker!!
> I must get some Zaino one day


Next time we will try harder..........



Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Good stuff you two :thumb:
> 
> What grade wire wool did Jules use? Mine won't come up like that


We use 00 grade wool, some tougher areas get a scouring pad if required and the owner is OK with it.......:thumb:



GIZTO29 said:


> Great work and those reflec shots are class! Did you use the ZFX in the Z2?
> Phil


No mate, I do have it but generally don't use it, probably should but happy with the results from standard.......:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, top work as ever :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another top job guys :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> No mate, I do have it but generally don't use it, probably should but happy with the results from standard.......:thumb:


Sounds like a carry on adding the potions lol


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work from you both looks great now


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Another excellent write up....:thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Brilliant job Mr B21 and J

Comprehensive and invaluable as ever :thumb:

That Zaino really does seem to make a big difference 

Regards, Ian


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

You need to invest in a rotary. Will save you loads of time.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic work, :thumb: wish my missus was as keen and eager to help wash the car.... O well maybe 1 day!:lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great rack...


...you have in that unit. 


Top job as usual :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Sounds like a carry on adding the potions lol






MK1Campaign said:


> You need to invest in a rotary. Will save you loads of time.


Already got one mate but you can achieve a lot with a DA, not using the rotary too much at the moment as I am waiting for my PTG to arrive...........:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great work


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Does Jules wanna do my FRS mk2 ? )


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

Great attention to detail by the pair of you!

Excellent results - I bet the owner was over the moon? Thanks for taking the time to write up and share.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RSsteveH said:


> Does Jules wanna do my FRS mk2 ? )


Maybe...............



r32_dub said:


> Great attention to detail by the pair of you!
> 
> Excellent results - I bet the owner was over the moon? Thanks for taking the time to write up and share.


Many thanks and Graham was pretty happy with the results..........:thumb:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Top job as always. The wheels always turn up great!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

good work man. how long u take to do ur details?? one day??? allways seems to be light haha.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> good work man. how long u take to do ur details?? one day??? allways seems to be light haha.


Yep, just the one day mate............light...........


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

day light haha 
but i supose there is two pairs of hands lol 
i am attempting two cars on saturday going to be a long day :S but just a glaze and wax on both lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> day light haha
> but i supose there is two pairs of hands lol
> i am attempting two cars on saturday going to be a long day :S but just a glaze and wax on both lol


What can I say, the weather seems to be good? Pretty much a normal 9-5 day to be honest and with two of us it is a lot easier but we can only complete what we can during that period........


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

thats not to bad then.
and fair do's man.
keep up the good work enjoy ur write ups and slowly be comeing a fan of the skoda haha


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*A Credit to you*

Baker : A great detail as always, a pleasure to read blow by blow account to finally roll out a little shining gem, simply put ; BEAUTIFUL !!

Jules, anytime your free, your always welcome to ride shotgun here too :thumb:

All at team Face :wave:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Another great detail from you two, after pics look ace:thumb:


----------



## najed (Sep 8, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff as always mate:thumb: On my favourite colour as well

Looks like a handy unit to have come rain or shine


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Top stuff as always mate:thumb: On my favourite colour as well
> 
> Looks like a handy unit to have come rain or shine


Cheers and it does have it's uses if you don't mind the trip away from home........:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work as always, i love your write ups as you always show so much of what you do, also Jules looking great as always i did loose my train of though half way through the pics tho:lol:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

One of my bugbares with write ups is when it starts with a close up picture of an indisguinshable area of a car, I’d preffer to see picture of the whole car.

However in this instance, you’re forgiven 


PS. Great work as always, the car looks the business, nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Nice work, looks fantastic ..


----------

